# Spain or Cyprus?



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi All

For many years I have intended to retire to Spain (in about 2 yrs now) but, having been lurking across on the Cyprus forum, thought that may be a better choice. Now I am in turmoil as I don't know which country to pick!! I know that if you ask 9 people you will get 9 different view points but if anyone on here has experience of Cyprus and Spain could you answer a few questions: Where is the best value for property? Which has the better climate? Which has the best healthcare provisions? I have 101 more questions but I don't want you to spend the rest of your life answering my post!!! I know my questions are very general but it might just help me to concentrate my mind.

Many thanks in anticipation,

Ian


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I've traveled to both countries and this will be all I can comment on. Both were great places to visit, but Spain for me has more going on because of it's size.

I suspect with the current economic situation in Spain you might be able to find good deals on properties. Both countries have the lack of water issues and this should be a prime concern when purchasing and living in an area. Climate can be an easy search to do online, but depends on what you're after exactly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spains quicker and cheaper to get to??

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Why would a lack of water be a ¨prime concern¨????? 
Most expats add dry ginger! 

We have a lack of water here on the Swedish /Norwegian border as the pipes have frozen again. 

In England (ironic with the amount of rain they have, there are often hose-bans in summer

I am not sure what rumour you are passing on. Sure there is a HUGE political argument about the routing of the Ebro for example and PP councils/provinces feel abused by Madrid but I have never ever thought of adding water to a wish list when buying here. I cannot speak for Cyprus although my partner has just come back from 2 weeks there and loved it. 

Seriously, Spain is a land of huge contrats and you should consider what you are looking for.
Inland, seaside, town, country, mountain, ski, La Liga, culture etc etc 

"What cures one man, kills another" as they say here, 

Good Luck


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Why don't you put this question to those on the Cryprus forum too?


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Why don't you put this question to those on the Cryprus forum too?



Good idea - thanks


----------

